#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in pune | Best Btech/BE colleges in pune

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Pune:*College of Engineering Pune (COEP)Maharashtra Institute of Technology (MIT)International Institute of Information Technology (IIIT-P)Vishwakarma Institute of Technology (VIT)Dhole Patil College of EngineeringBharati Vidyapeeth University- College of EngineeringHindustan Aerospace & EngineeringArmy Institute of TechnologyPune Viydarthi Gruha's College of Enginerring & Technology (PVG)Sinhgad College Of Engineering, Pune*1.) College of Engineering Pune (COEP)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1854.

*Affiliation:* University of Bombay.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringInstrumentation & Control EngineeringComputer EngineeringProduction (sandwich) EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* 
Total College Fee:
1st year - 51,760/-
2nd year - 50,110/-
3rd year - 50,110/-
4th year - 50,110/-

*Placement:* 
Computer
97.14%
100%
91.46%
94.87%

IT
90.14%
98.50%
94.52%
85.52%

E & TC
96%
97.33%
96%
97.46%

Mechanical
94.02%
94.73%
92.36%
90.60%

Production
66.66%
85.71%
84.61%
85.07%

Electrical
91.54%
84.28%
96.96%
86.95%

Instru
97.22%
91.66%
92.10%
90.69%

Metallurgy
75.71%
77.61%
93.75%
83.07%

Civil
66.66%
71.87%
85%
85%





*Address:* College of Engg. Pune, Wellesely Rd, Shivajinagar, Pune-411 005.. Maharashtra, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: Cummins Colleges of Engineering of Women Pune btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Cummins Colleges of Engineering of Women Pune btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Mind Spark 2012 - College of Engineering Pune - Pune - Tech Fest Direct admission in PUNE UNIVERSITY colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Maharashtra Institute of Technology (MIT)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1983.

*Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringComputer EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringPetroleum EngineeringPolymer EngineeringPetrochemical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
*Tuition Fee*
RS.58000/-

*Development Fee*
RS.12,000/-

*Pune University Fee*
RS.637/-

*Total*
RS.70,637/-


*Placement:* 
Maharashtra Institute of Technology has strong collaborations with the following MNCs[4]:
AccentureAmdocsCognizant Technology SolutionsEMC CorporationEATON Technologies IndiaFluor IndiaGeneral MotorsHoneywell AutomationIBMInfosysJohn Deere IndiaKPIT CumminsMahindra & MahindraMicrosoftMphasisNTT DataNvidiaSandvik AsiaShell Technology IndiaSunGardThoughtWorksTata Consultancy ServicesTata MotorsWiproZensar Technologies3DPLM Software SolutionsNational Entrepreneurship Network*Address:* S.No.124, Paud Road, Kothrud, Pune 411038, Maharashtra, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) International Institute of Information Technology (IIIT-P)*
*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:* 
Electronics and Telecommunication EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* 
Bachelor of Engineering INR 47250/- Per Year.
*Placement:* 
The Institute would establish collaborations with various well-known companies to nurture Industry-Institute interaction. Students and faculty would be exposed to the state-of-the art tools and software as well as they would be encouraged to take up Industry project/interact with Industry to hone their knowledge and expertise. The Institute would also maintain an industry-relevant and up to date curriculum by partnering with these leading organizations for PGDM programs. These organizations would also provide valuable insight in the development and delivery of the programs.

The real test of technical education is the creation of an entrepreneur who gets creative ideas reinforced in the education process in a technology school and is ready to start a new venture. In order to nurture the entrepreneurial talent of young graduates, the Institute has a plan to setup an Incubation Center.

*Address:* P-14/1, Pune Infotech Park, Phase  1, Hinjawadi, Pune 411 057, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Vishwakarma Institute of Technology (VIT)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1983.

*Affiliation:* ​Autonomous Institue.

*Courses:* 

Computer EngineeringChemical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringInformation TechnologyInstrumentation EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMechanical Engineering (Sandwich)Mechatronics EngineeringProduction Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 88,880/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
Companies such as Avaya, Amdocs, IBM, Starent Networks, VMware, Accenture, CGI Group Inc., Sasken, Persistent Systems, Symantec, TCS, and Cognizant, are a few of the companies that recruit undergraduates from VIT, the average salary of a placed undergraduate was Rs. 4 lakh, with a highest salary of Rs. 28 Lakh.

*Address:* Vishwakarma Institute of Technology, 666, Upper Indiranagar, Bibwewadi, Pune, Maharashtra, INDIA - 411 037.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Dhole Patil College of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008

*Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*Courses:* 
Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics & Telecommunication Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Information Technology)Bachelor of Engineering (Mechanical Engineering)*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Persistent systems Ltd.
Mechanical/E & TC/IT/COM

Carraro Technologies India Pvt.Ltd.
Mechanical

AllSripts
IT/COM

AGS Technologies
IT/COM

Syntel
IT/COM/E &TC

Faurecia
Mechanical

Whirlpool India Limited
Mechanical

Indian Army
Mechanical/E & TC/IT/COM

Quinnox.Technology
IT/COM

IPL technologies
Mechanical/E & TC/IT/COM

Maxima infoways
IT/COM/Mechanical

India infoline
MBA

JRG Security System
MBA

Concord Tech.
E & TC

Fundtech India Pvt Ltd.
IT/COM

Kantar Operations
IT/COM

DelVol Flow Controls Pvt Ltd
Mechanical

CIB-ACT
E &TC/IT/COM

Inteliment Technologies (I) Pvt. Ltd
IT/COM

Nokia
E &TC/IT/COM

Fulcrum Worldwide
IT/COM

Harvest Futures Consultants India Pvt Ltd
MBA

Powar Electronics
E & TC

HoneyWell Automation
IT

HDFC
MBA

R System Solution
E & TC



*Address:* Campus Near Kharadi IT Park, 1284 Ubale Nagar, Wagholi, Pune - 412207, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Bharati Vidyapeeth University- College of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:* 
Bachelor of Technology (Chemical Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Civil Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Computer Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Electrical Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Electronics Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Electronics & Telecommunication Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology)Bachelor of Technology (Mechanical Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Production Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Biomedical Engineering)*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Year
COMP
I. T.
ETRX
E&TC
ELECT
MECH
PROD
CHEM
CIVIL
ME

2010-11
41
15
24
20
25
21
22
13
10
--

2009-10
27
14
16
NIL
18
11
04
08
02
--

2008-09
32
22
34
NIL
23
13
13
15
10
00

2007-08
78
16
56
NIL
51
33
15
20
27
01

2006-07
105
19
40
NIL
59
42
13
29
15
01

2005-06
88
17
32
NIL
48
47
20
31
11
00

2004-05
59
16
54
NIL
54
40
07
17
06
03



*Address:* Bharati Vidyapeeth University, College of Enggineering, Pune-Satara Road, Pune-411043, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Hindustan Aerospace & Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 1991.

*Affiliation:* Director General of Civil Aviation.

*Courses:* 
Aircraft Maintenance Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Successful Candidates after passing A.M.E. course is having wider opportunities in Govt. Sectors, Flying clubs / institutes, Private Flying clubs /Institute . Air Taxi / Cargo Operators etc.
*Top Recruiting Companies*
Air Works India Ltd.Blue Dart.Deccan AviationRaymonds Ltd.Sahara India AirlinesTaneja Aerospace & Aviation Ltd.Trans Bharat Aviation.Jet AirwaysSahara AirlinesLufthansa Cargo India etcIndian Airlines.Pawan Hans Ltd.Reliance Industries Ltd.TISCO Ltd.Coal India Ltd., etc.IMFASAIL*Address:* PLOT NO. 257( ADJACENT TO VIDGHYANCHAL ENGLISH HIGH SCHOOL& ABHINAV SHIKSHA SANSTHAN),BANER ROAD PUNE-411007

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Army Institute of Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 1995.

*Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*Courses:* 
Computer EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 72,335/- Per year.

*Placement:* 
*Batch
*
*Industry*
*Army*
*Total*

2009-10
*186*
*13*+6*
*192*

2010-11
*214*
*6**
*214*

*2011-12*
*208*
*1*
*209*

*2012-13*
*135*
*-*
*135*



*Address:* Dighi Hills,Pune-411015, Maharastra, India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Pune Viydarthi Gruha's College of Enginerring & Technology (PVG)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1985.

*Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical engineeringElectrical engineeringElectronics & Telecommunications engineeringPrinting engineeringInformation Technology engineeringComputer science and engineering*Fee Structure:* 
*Particulars*
*Fees for FIRST YEAR students for the year 2012-13*


*OPEN,EBC Category*
*OBC Category*
*SC Category*
*ST,SBC, VJ, DT,NT-1,2,3 (TFWS)*
*Jammu & Kashmir & GOI Student*

*Tuition Fee*
-
-
-
-
15000

*Development Fee*
-
-
-
-
5000

*Other Fee*
-
-
-
-
4000

*Interim Charges*
66000
33000
-
5000
-

*University Fee,/ E-Seva*
430
430
430
430
430

*LIC Charges*
667
667
667
667
667

*Deposit Refundable*
1000
1000
1000
1000
500

*Total Fee to be paid by DD*
*68,097*
*35,097*
*2,097*
*7,097*
*25,597*


*
Placement:* 
Colleges Placement records are excellent. Being an old well established institute of city, almost all the national and multinational tech giants visit College campus each year for recruitment. Being located in Pune, a large amount of industry interaction takes place.

*Address:* 44, Vidya Nagari, Shivdarshan, Parvati, Pune  411009, Maharashtra  INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Sinhgad College Of Engineering, Pune*

*Year of Establishment:* 1996.

*Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*Courses:* 
Information TechnologyComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & TelecommunicationMechanical EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringProduction Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total College Fee INR 92,756/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 


*Address:* Sinhgad College of  Engineering, 44/1, Vadgaon (BK), off Sinhgad Road, Pune - 41, India.

----------

